# Hudl SD card slot



## Kula (May 6, 2000)

I have a Tesco hudl, which I sometimes use at work. I have another tablet, but the hudl is handy at 7", and has always been faithful. Recently, I couldn't read some files that were on the micro sd card I had in it. I thought I had another corrupt sd card. I took it out, and put it in another device, and it can read, without a problem. I've even re-set my Hudl to factory settings to see if that works, but no joy. Is there anything else I could try? Or will I need a new sd card slot (and how do I fit it)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Recently, I couldn't read *some files* that were on the micro sd card I had in it.


only some files
which were the files that could not be read by that I mean - what type of files were they


----------

